# HELP! My kitten has lost interest in playing!



## jasmine kitty (Aug 3, 2004)

About a week ago my 5-month old kitten stopped playing with her toys! She used to play fetch with her balls and was constantly running around and jumping on things. She would also follow me wherever I went. 

All of a sudden she seems uninterested in her toys and no longer gets up and follows me around. She just lays around a lot. When I throw her a toy she will chase it, but then she just bats it around a few times and walks away! 

What is wrong with her? Has she finally matured and stopped playing or is there something wrong? Have any of you had this experience with a kitten before? She seems okay otheriwise. She still eats and drinks and begs me for food. She doesn't appear sick, but I can't shake the feeling that something is wrong. Please help!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Our kittens (20+ weeks) are very low when there's low pressure and all they seem to do is sleep and eat and do their bathroom stuff. They have no interest at all in playng. Then, when the weather becomes better they are back to their normal crazy self. Don't know if it might be the same for all cats or ours just being very special.


----------

